# not pregnant but period has all but vanished...



## Leisha (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello all, 


EDIT: see bottom...
My last two periods have been almost non-existant. (I'm definitely not pregnant though. )

I used to have very "normal" bleeding I think, one or two heavy days and a few lighter days and then some "brown" spotting at the end. 
But now suddenly my last two periods have been sooooo light, like just some pinkness on the toilet paper and literally nothing more. :serious: no "flow' at all.

I am 35 and am now so worried i might be going toward menopause? We have one daughter, she's 9. I actually was hoping to conceive again, we have not been trying at all so far. But we are moving to a bigger place finally, soon, and in my head I always "planned" to have more than one kid... now suddenly i think it might not even be possible any more and it's quite upsetting  

Could this be just a "freak" period or two? My period had definitely changed over the last few years, always right on time but I had noticed i lost a little bit less blood than when i was younger. But still this is a very big change suddenly...

Has anyone had this happen, did your period go back to normal after a while or is this really the end of my fertile years? :crying: 
(edit: i hope i posted this in the right forum! long time member but i haven't been here in years so a bit out of touch)

Edit: ok I got my period today, lo l:W


----------

